# Knicks Draft: How it went....



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I have to give it to Layden, in all seriousness, he has started the rebuilding process for New York with one trade. If Frank Williams stays consistent, he is a franchise PG, and we all know what Antonio McDyess can do. Trading Camby was smart, all he was was injury plagued, and Jackson is getting old.

Kurt Thomas as the starting Center really won't hurt too bad, because the Eastern Conference and Centers don't mix well. Spreewell is still good, and Houston IS VERY INCONSISTENT, but I personally fell the Playoffs could be in there favor this year. I would like to say getting Michael Olowokandi in Free Agency seems like a pipe dream, but if they offer the big bucks (which they don't have) Kandi may bite.

I feel this starting lineup can be good:

C-Thomas
PF-McDyess
SF-Spreewell
SG-Houston
PG-Williams

Add Kandi to the team, Kurt Thomas is a great backup, and makes the bench better. That's another thing they have to work on, is the bench. I do not see any viable bench players who can help them right now. Shandon Anderson is OK, same for Harrington, and I can't remember who else there is.

Down the road, trading Hilario may hurt them. He has the chance to be the best PF out of all those drafted, and even a chance to be the best player. His lacking of English would've caused some miscommunication, but doesn't New York already have that problem?:uhoh: 

Thoughts?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Well said Devestata.
Knicks got younger and got a post presence in Mcdyess. In the Eastern conference Dice will dominate with the lack of quality big men in the east. Jackson was slowing the Knicks down. Eisley now will get more burn and Frank Williams could be PG of the future. It was a good draft for the orange and blue. Dont know why so many people here in NY are down on the trade. You should hear some of the whining on sports radio 660 WFAN in NY many are upset with the deal. I am happy with it.


----------



## DLewis (Jun 12, 2002)

Fordy74, I am perplexed also. For the past couple of years all Knicks fans have done is complain about the idiotic moves of our front office. Well for once we actually got the better in a trade. If you had asked the knicks if they could get McDyess and a quality point guard in the draft for our pick, Camby, and Jackson we would have jumped at the chance. We will be a lot better next year if we just role with our present line up and not even worry about NVE.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

I disagree. This wasn't a move to rebuild. It was another move by Layden to try and save himself.

Camby is relatively the same age as Dice so they didn't get "younger" with that move. I still like the idea of moving Camby but they didn't get younger by doing so. So just a little correction there.

Mark Jackson would've retired in a year or so anyway so no big deal there anyway. Although with his moving, the Knicks automatically get better on the defensive end at the PG spot.

Getting Frank Williams is the only part of this deal that I like. I think, with hard work, he can be our PG of the future.

Losing Nene Hilario (and basically just the #7 overall pick) is the worst part of the deal to me. Nene is 19! You can't get any younger than that in the NBA (well, you can but you know what I mean).

McDyess is great but I'm concerned about his injury. I don't think he'll be the Dice of old. 80% of his former self is still good but I'm not blown away at all by this deal.

The Knicks are still terrible at the 1 and 5 spots and they're still in my eyes an early playoff exit type of team.

It doesn't matter anyway. I'm one of those rare Knicks fans who know and admit that we won't win the title as long as the Kings and Lakers' current teams are around. So there's no point IMO to battle it out to get slapped around by the West (if we ever even make it that far).


----------

